# paint stripper that wont react with epoxy resin



## sailingaway92252 (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what kind of paint stripper wont react with the epoxy resin in my hull. I intend to use this on the inside of the hull to prep it for glassing in new bulkheads. Thanks.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not a chemist so take this with a grain of salt.
SAND PAPER.

There is no easy way out grind it down to bare glass clean it twice maybe three times with acetone. and glass it. if you really want get fancy buy the best resperator on the market and afew pair of rubber gloves. and after you grind off the paint wipe it down twice with acetone and then right before you start laying glass wipe it down with styrene It will loosen the old resin up enough for the new to adhere too better. styrene is what you use to thin resin. its allready in there (the stuff you are going to apply) so it will aid the bond not degrade it.

as far as removing paint sand paper is fastest safest bet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Soul searcher-

Acetone is certainly a good way to clean the sanded fiberglass for preparation. 

However, if the boat is truly made with epoxy resin, rather than vinylester or polyester resin, styrene won't do much, and should probably not be used. Styrene is used to thin polyester and vinylester resins, but not epoxy resins as a general rule. Also, the styrene "activation" of the resin to improve bonding won't work on an epoxy resin boat IIRC.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I'm also not a chemist, but have used different kinds of paint strippers to strip bottom paint from hulls and keels. I haven't seen any indication that paint strippers damage or degrade epoxy at all. But, a paint stripper that is too aggressive will definitely damage gel coat. It appears to dissolve it.

There are two basiic types of paint stripper. The type that you get in the home improvement stores is too aggressive for use on gel coated boats, but, IMHO, it might be ok to use on ungelcoated epoxy. I don't recommend that you use it, however, because there's a safer choice.

The other type of paint stripper is especially designed for use on Corvettes and other fiberglass bodied cars and boats. It is much less aggressive, and it won't hurt gelcoat. I have only found it in specialty stores that specifically sell painting supplies for automobiles. I haven't found it in the big, chain, auto parts outlets.

I don't think the first type of paint stripper will hurt epoxy, but I'm sure the second type won't hurt it, because Corvette owners wouldn't use something that would melt their baby. I have used it on my keel with no harmful effects, where I have used epoxy to repair and smooth the keel surface. I don't remember the brand name that I used, but I'm sure it's sold by different manufacturers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is paint stripper specifically formulated for use on fibreglass boats. It is expensive and takes about 24 hours to work. I used some that came in a green can and cost 30 some odd dollars for a litre, about five years ago. Can't remember the brand name but there were two options and I chose the (slightly) less expensive one. If you are doing a small area, it helps if you cover it with plastic while it works so that it doesn't dry up $o fa$t. I got mine at Mason's Store in Port Credit. I would think that if you go to any chandlery they will have it.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Didnt see the epoxy part. 
Patrick are you sure the boat was built with epoxy resin?
You said you were restoring an old cascade. thats what I was thinking.
did read a nice artical on cascades thats a stout hull 8 layers woven roving.
must be nice and stiff.
good luck with your project.

Matt


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

*Interlux*

Unless it is a custon racer it is not likely epoxy resin. If it is the typical polyester or vinylester resin used on most boats than Intelux makes a paint stripper that will not harm the resin. It is expensive but it does come in green cans. 399E I think is what it is called.
I think a light sanding with a random orbital might be a better choice, that is what I would use.

Gary


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Even though I'm using it at a much lower than recommended temperature, I'm having reasonably good results with a product called "Aqua Strip" from "Back-to-nature" products.

They claim to be able to strip multiple layers of virtually any paint (including 2-parts) without causing damage to the underlying gelcoat. So far I'm seeing this to be true. 

btw this stuff is non caustic and absolutely fume-free - and it works!

However they do caution that if you are stripping antifouling to not let the product work on any epoxy barrier coats - it will attack that layer.

Like others above, I'm wondering if you truly have a boat built with epoxy resin - unusual for a production boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's pretty risky using paint stripper on fiberglass. Better to sand.


----------

